# Animal Abuse



## Admin (Oct 27, 2005)

*Animal Abuse
*
Do you take animal abuse as seriously as human abuse? or should we?
  I wonder how people live with themselves after abusing an innocent  animal?


----------



## rooh (Feb 22, 2007)

How exactly would you define animal abuse because in my view, animal abuse abounds. Would you not say that the mass slaughter of animals for our consumption is abuse? Why are rights denied to those who are the most vulnerable, who have no voice ? Do animals not bleed or hurt when they are cut or killed? Where in Sikhism does it say in explicit terms that its ok to kill and eat animals, (albeit those who do this, will cite verses and misconstrue what the gurus have said for thieir own convenience) because this goes against the teachings of most saints,prophets, gurus etc, who have imparted that we ought to live in harmony with the world around us and not harm anything, and this also goes against the concept of Karma, which is deeply embedded in Sikhism.  I understand that one incurs karmic debts at the smallest infraction or harm.


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 22, 2007)

Aman Singh said:


> *Animal Abuse
> *
> Do you take animal abuse as seriously as human abuse? or should we?
> I wonder how people live with themselves after abusing an innocent  animal?



dear aman singh ji

in human civilisation treatment of humans and animals is always different.
tell me is not an animal abuse when we castrate a bull and force him to plough our field.similarly  riding horses, mules carrying load, cows tied in shed  and forced to produce milk are animal abuses.the bitter truth is that humans always used animals for their benefit it always involve some kind of abuse.


----------

